# Cách làm sữa chua sánh và ngon từ sữa công thức cho bé ăn dặm



## thuhoai (19/7/18)

Vừa muốn trẻ được thưởng thức món sữa chua thơm ngon, tốt cho tiêu hóa, vừa đảm bảo an toàn thì các mẹ hãy học làm món sữa chua cho bé từ sữa công thức nhé!

Sữa chua cực kỳ tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ. Tuy nhiên, với những trẻ nhỏ tuổi, việc làm sữa chua từ các nguyên liệu thông thường có thể sẽ khiến trẻ không thích ứng được hoặc gây đi ngoài. Vì vậy, vừa muốn trẻ được thưởng thức món sữa chua thơm ngon, tốt cho tiêu hóa, vừa đảm bảo an toàn thì các mẹ hãy học làm món sữa chua cho bé từ sữa công thức nhé:






_Vừa muốn trẻ được thưởng thức món sữa chua thơm ngon, tốt cho tiêu hóa, vừa đảm bảo an toàn thì các mẹ hãy học làm món sữa chua cho bé từ sữa công thức nhé!_​
*Nguyên liệu làm sữa chua từ sữa công thức cho bé ăn dặm*
- 120ml sữa công thức pha đặc hơn bình thường)
- 2-3 thìa sữa chua không đường.
- Lọ đựng sữa chua.
- Nồi ủ, thùng xốp hoặc máy làm sữa chua

*Cách làm sữa chua từ sữa công thức cho bé ăn dặm*
1- Để sữa chua không đường ở nhiệt độ phòng
2 - Sữa công thức pha đặc hơn bình thường (Ví dụ lượng sữa pha bình thường được khoảng 200ml thì giờ chỉ pha 120ml).
Để nguội xuống khoảng 40 độ C
3- Cho sữa chua làm men vào sữa, khuấy nhẹ tay.
4- Tiệt trùng cốc, hũ thủy tinh. Chia lượng sữa vừa pha được ra các cốc, hũ thủy tinh nhỏ.
5- Xếp lần lượt sữa chua và nồi cơm điện, đổ nước nóng già (khoảng 80 độ) vào 2/3 cốc ủ trong vòng 8-10 tiếng.

- Có thể ủ bằng thùng xốp :Cho sữa chua vào thùng xốp rồi quấn chăn bông lại. Đậy nắp thùng xốp và đặt cố định không di chuyển trong lúc ủ.
(Thời tiết nắng nóng 38-40 độ thì k cần chăn bông) chỉ cần ủ trong thùng xốp thôi.

- Nếu sử dụng máy làm sữa chua, bạn chỉ cần cho sữa vào hộp đựng sữa chua được cung cấp kèm theo máy, bấm nút và để máy tự ủ trong khoảng 6-8 tiếng hoặc theo hướng dẫn sử dụng của máy.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

